# Nemett Lynx 15cc OHC 4 stroke by Swifty



## Swifty (Aug 6, 2014)

Here are the final assembled pictures of my Nemett Lynx designed by Malcolm Stride. Anyone interested can follow the build thread here, http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=23065









This was my second IC engine, the more that I understand about the requirements of building these, the easier it becomes.

I have not shown the ignition in the photo's, I used a CDI from Rcexl and plan to reuse the ignition on other engines. I found it a very good system, each unit is dedicated to one size spark plug, so long as I use that size again it will keep my costs down. Finished engines only sit on a shelf and its only a matter of placing the spark plug cap on to get it running again.

Paul.


----------



## ashwani (Oct 4, 2014)

sir kindly send plans for this engine...i will love to make this...regards.


----------



## Swifty (Oct 4, 2014)

The drawings were from a "Best Of Model Engineer" magazine, here is a link to it, http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/news/article/best-of-model-engineer-volume-3/16448

You should be able to buy back issues.

Paul.


----------



## AussieJimG (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice one Swifty, it's a pity the Melbourne Exhibition was cancelled, I would like to have seen it in the flesh.

Jim


----------



## Swifty (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Jim, the cancellation of the Melbourne show was a real bummer. I was looking forward to meeting other members, and as a special treat Gus was planning to come from Singapore.

Paul.


----------



## gus (Oct 6, 2014)

Swifty said:


> Hi Jim, the cancellation of the Melbourne show was a real bummer. I was looking forward to meeting other members, and as a special treat Gus was planning to come from Singapore.
> 
> Paul.



Hi Paul,
No problem. There is another show and get together. Will bring along my Lynx Engine too to over impress the crowds. Most important,our aim was to get more people hooked into our Engine Building Hobby.How many same engines are building in OZ??

Engine just next to my NBook ,sitting there like a Pet Dog. OK ,Promised to get it running soon.


----------

